

Venezuelans are becoming increasingly disillusioned with its corrupt inefficiency - Fountainhead
http://economist.com/world/la/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10251226

======
davidw
I can imagine they are, but it probably doesn't have much to do with hacker
news, either.

~~~
Fountainhead
Sorry about that, I'm a little new here and realized after I posted it that it
probably wasn't exactly on topic.

